

Ask HN: anyone want to work on a side project with me? - man_bear_pig

want to start something that&#x27;s more like a feature with potential to build a legit business on top of it. i can do the marketing&#x2F;business end. you can do that technical end.some examples:
- very niche dating feature off of a concept that already works but for this niche group it does not. and i know why. already know the different strategies that&#x27;s available to break chicken an egg (online and offline)
- similar to hacker news&#x2F;forum but for a different targeted group. there&#x27;s a unique way to acquire this group of users (and i&#x27;m connect to a lot of them).<p>anything else that has a consumer facing side that&#x27;s quick to launch and has an interesting feature (must have virality component e.g. selling sex, communication, or inherently a group activity).<p>if it takes starts to take off i have access to a decent amount of business&#x2F;fundraising&#x2F;even celebrity type connections that can help us out along the way. not set on anything. just want to see if anyone is interested.
======
geektips
I am Intrested in that , I am an Indian teen with a lot of free time and
technical knowledge .

